# dados in quarter inch ply



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

I am working on a project which involes making dados in quarter inch plywood (which is actually about 3/32) I am routing about half the thickness so 3/64 ths deep and 3/32 wide. its working ok but is kind of finicky upon assembly. anybody have any experience with thin materials like this, so far my test pieces are acceptable but the whole ordeal is kind of a pain.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Instead of dados…maybe use a "V" groove, and make the ends of the other part fit into that? The "Pigeonholes" on the old roll top desks used that to insert the dividers.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

They are finiky but once you do a few of them you will get better and they will be less finiky. 
I've made a lot of 1/4" slide boxes. Had the same experience as you in the beginning. Need to use belt clamps not the rail type.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've made them before, not a lot of them. I used 3/4 mdo as a backing to keep the 1/4 inch ply flat on the table saw. Worked like a charm. and I used a set of sharp dado blades. I more or less sandwiched the 1/4 inch ply between two sheets of the mdo and had no tear out on the 1/4 ply. I used 1/2 inch mdo for the face down side to the saw.

The reason I used the mdo is because I had a lot of cut offs.


----------

